# What do you think it might be worth?



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

My dad has a S&W model 29 .44 magnum 8 3/8 inch barrel. Its mint maybe a few scratches on the handle, what do you think a gun like this is worth?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ozzyzig87 said:


> My dad has a S&W model 29 .44 magnum 8 3/8 inch barrel. Its mint maybe a few scratches on the handle, what do you think a gun like this is worth?


Usually you can use www.gunbroker.com as a good reference for value. Have you looked?

-Jeff-


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh, the gun that made Dirty Harry famous.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't tried that site yet. And I will get some pics up tomorrow:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

whatever it is worth
do not sell it
maybe you can find what year it was made
if it was the same year as eastwood's dirty harry movie - oh my!


----------



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea my dad has no intention of selling it. We saw an add in a magazine and my dad was curious as to how much it might be worth today. I'm 21, he bought it numerous years before I was born. Since I've been born it's only been shot a handfull of times.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Dirty Harry used a 29-2 with a 6.5" barrel.

Value would be determined by the condition, dash #, type & condition of grips, and factory accessories such as box, paper work, cleaning kit, display case, etc.


----------

